# bamboo worms



## mattandme2 (Sep 23, 2010)

does any one any thing about bamboo worms?
how to breed ?
where to get them from?
are they suitable for beardies


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

I think you might have had a strange dream. Where did you hear about Bamboo worms ?


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Here:

A bamboo worm is the pupa of the grass moth, from the Crambidae family of Lepidoptera (butterflies and moths). They are quite variable in appearance, the nominal subfamily Crambinae taking up closely folded postures on grass-stems where they are inconspicuous, while other subfamilies include brightly colored and patterned insects, which rest in wingspread attitudes. 
Local people throughout Thailand and other regions ranging from the Amazon to China, collect "bamboo worms," which are the pupae of a common species of moth endemic to that region. The moths lay their eggs in a lower segment of the bamboo and the worms eat their way up segment by segment. When they are ready to emerge, they climb back down to the segment where they were born and eat through the wall of the bamboo. Local people know when this cycle occurs and make cuts in the bamboo to extract the worms.

There's this thing that's becoming popular recently, you might've heard of it. It's called GOOGLE!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes so google shows there is a 'worm' (in fact a caterpillar not a worm) that exists. Pretty much every plant has a bug that will eat it and many of them have common names like leek moth, cabbage moth , carrot fly etc

But i doubt very much that this species is being bred as a livefood ??


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Blaptica said:


> Yes so google shows there is a 'worm' (in fact a caterpillar not a worm) that exists. Pretty much every plant has a bug that will eat it and many of them have common names like leek moth, cabbage moth , carrot fly etc
> 
> But i doubt very much that this species is being bred as a livefood ??


Unless someone has a nice warm greenhouse and a lot of bamboo in it I think it will be unlikely.
The OP seems to start a thread, duplicate it in all the different sections and then not reply.
Blaptica, you have a PM.


----------



## snakeeyes21 (Nov 23, 2008)

Blaptica said:


> Yes so google shows there is a 'worm' (in fact a caterpillar not a worm) that exists. Pretty much every plant has a bug that will eat it and many of them have common names like leek moth, cabbage moth , carrot fly etc
> 
> But i doubt very much that this species is being bred as a livefood ??


you can buy cans of them as reptile food so somebody must be breeding them..

LR Herp Diner Bamboo Worms - LR Herp Diner - Tinned Foods - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

If they are only available in a tin then I suspect they are packed abroad, then shipped over.


----------



## mattandme2 (Sep 23, 2010)

ok i brought them thats what gave me the idea


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

could try asking at 

Lepidoptera Breeders Association - Supporting Moth and Butterfly captive breeding programmes
Worldwide Butterflies
London Pupae Supplies: Tropical Butterfly and Moth Pupae for Exhibitions and Individuals
Heart of England Butterflies - Heart of England Butterflies

they might be able to get in the caterpillars/pupa/moths


----------

